# Canon Celebrates the Production of 70 Million EOS-series Interchangeable-Lens Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/canon-celebrates-the-production-of-70-million-eos-series-interchangeable-lens-cameras/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/canon-celebrates-the-production-of-70-million-eos-series-interchangeable-lens-cameras/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 5, 2014</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced its parent company, Canon Inc., has reached a new camera-manufacturing milestone as combined production of the company’s film and digital EOS-series interchangeable-lens cameras surpassed the 70-million mark on February 5th.</p>
<p>Production of Canon EOS SLR cameras began in 1987 with the EOS 650 35mm SLR Camera, at Canon Inc.’s Fukushima Plant (now Fukushima Canon Inc.), and later moving to such production bases as Oita Canon Inc. and Canon Inc., Taiwan. Following the introduction of digital SLR cameras in the early 2000s, production of the EOS-series cameras rapidly increased, surpassing the 60-million-unit mark in October 2012 and now, approximately one year and four months later, reaching the 70-million-unit threshold.</p>
<p>EOS, which stands for “Electro Optical System,” also carries the name of the Greek goddess of the dawn. Introduced in March 1987 as a new generation of AF SLR cameras, EOS cameras were the world’s first to incorporate an electronic mount system enabling complete electronic control not only between the lens and body, but throughout the entire camera system.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Based on the key concepts of high-speed and ease of use the EOS-series 35mm SLR cameras, including the top-of-the-line professional-model EOS-1 camera released in 1989 and the popular compact, lightweight EOS Rebel introduced in 1990, continued to incorporate innovative technologies and gained acceptance from a wide range of users. As digital SLR cameras gained increasing popularity starting in 2000, Canon developed advanced technologies such as its proprietary CMOS sensors and high-performance DIGIC digital image processors, as well as an extensive lineup of EF lenses, in an effort to fulfill the company’s key concepts of high-speed, ease of use, and high image quality. Currently, Canon offers a broad product lineup that helps serve the needs of users of all skill levels.</p>
<p>Among the new Canon cameras that contributed to the realization of the 70-million-unit production milestone are the EOS 70D, featuring innovative Dual Pixel CMOS AF technology, and the EOS Rebel SL1, the world’s smallest and lightest digital SLR camera*, which combines a ground-breaking compact, lightweight body design with advanced basic performance.</p>
<p>EF lenses for Canon EOS-series interchangeable-lens cameras are also on track to realize a major milestone as cumulative production is scheduled to pass the 100-million-unit mark in 2014.</p>
<p>Based on its core optical technologies, Canon will continue to refine its diverse imaging technologies while striving to produce superb and reliable lenses and cameras that cater to the varying needs of photographers – from first time users to advanced amateurs and professionals – while contributing to expanding the culture of photographic and video imaging.</p>
<p> </p>
<p> </p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS Canon ... how about putting out some really good discounts to celebrate this milestone? but instant discounts please, without the mail-in-rebates!


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 6, 2014)

Hooray! 
Dicount would be good 
Or how about bringing a few new EOS cameras to the market, so the number could increase even further...? :


----------



## sulla (Feb 6, 2014)

I just wonder

which lens it was (which model)
if this lens is treated specially (goes to museum or sold as a normal lens)
if this lens was marked with a special - golden? - "70 millionth EOS lens" plate
if you could buy it.

It would be kind of cool if Canon announced it was, say, an EF 85 1.8, this lens was marked with a plate but sold regularly somewhere in the world in a standard, unmarked box.

It could boost sales of this lens quite a bit...


----------



## cliffwang (Feb 6, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Canon ... how about putting out some really good discounts to celebrate this milestone? but instant discounts please, without the mail-in-rebates!


+1
Canon's rebate department sucks. They try to dishonor rebates to their customers. I have argued with one rebate few months ago because the name / billing address was not matched to the name and rebate address. I asked them show where the term and condition for that part. However, they could not. And they just gave me the answer "You are just not qualified for the rebate." Finally I got the rebate after I told them I was going to file on BBB and CC the email to their customer service department.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 6, 2014)

sulla said:


> I just wonder
> 
> which lens it was




It was a *camera*. But also for a camera your questions would be interesting.
I suppose, it was put to a Canon museum or given to some celeb.


----------



## sulla (Feb 6, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> It was a *camera*. But also for a camera your questions would be interesting.
> I suppose, it was put to a Canon museum or given to some celeb.




feeling kind of stupid now...


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 6, 2014)

sulla said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > It was a *camera*. But also for a camera your questions would be interesting.
> ...


sorry for making you feel so :-\
But I thought it would be better to put this right. 
If it makes you feel better, I sometimes have also the problem reading too fast and missing the point.
:


----------



## e17paul (Feb 6, 2014)

I own 5 of the 70,000,000 - I'm delighted with my 6D which I bought after many years away from SLR photography. I am even more impressed with the Canon 5 film cameras that I picked up from ebay to use with the same lenses, but with slow film. The eye control focus is awesome, and the depth mode is much under appreciated.

Canon's brave move in 1987 makes the complete compatibility possible, allowing the newest lenses to be used on the lightweight Canon 650 - I also have a couple of those, it seemed rude not to at the price they fetch now.

I'm waiting for the right weekend to try out my just purchased 24/2.8 IS with the old film cameras.


----------



## mkabi (Feb 6, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Canon ... how about putting out some really good discounts to celebrate this milestone? but instant discounts please, without the mail-in-rebates!



+1
Yeah, and deliver the next pro-body starting with a discount


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 7, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...


Actually, even I thought it was lenses and wondered for quite sometime ... because Nikon completed 85 million lenses in Jan 2014 ... and I thought how could Canon have only 70 million lenses vs Nikon's 85 million ... I vaguely remember that Canon had completed 80 million lenses in mid 2012 ... I even did a google search just to confirm ... and armed with the confirmation that Canon had completed 90 million lenses on 29 May 2013, I was going to send a message to the admin, like a proud peacock, that they got their numbers wrong :-[ ... thankfully I read your post in time ... just goes to show you that speed reading doesn't always work ;D :-[
In case anyone else made that same mistake like me ... it is NOT 70 million lenses ... it is 70 million EOS Cameras which can take on different lenses (e.g. SLR, DSLR, EOS-M).
Peace


----------



## slclick (Feb 7, 2014)

I just had a good rebate experience from Canon with my 70-200 2.8LIS2 purchase. The $300 Amex rebate card came quickly and the website was simple to use. I don't know about others experiences but there was no reason to cry about mine.


----------



## jwilbern (Feb 7, 2014)

I wonder if they'll sell 70 million more.


----------



## cliffwang (Feb 7, 2014)

slclick said:


> I just had a good rebate experience from Canon with my 70-200 2.8LIS2 purchase. The $300 Amex rebate card came quickly and the website was simple to use. I don't know about others experiences but there was no reason to cry about mine.


You are very lucky. I had two bad experiences. One was for a printer rebate in 2009. The rebate center told me there was no serial number with the UPC code. After I send them my rebate scan which actually included the serial number, then they send me the rebate check. One was just happened months ago for my 100mm Macro L. They didn't want to honor the rebate because of the mismatched information between the rebate form and invoice. The biggest problem is Canon's rebate form didn't mention that and how they can deny the rebate. After I search from Google and found out thousands people had problem with Canon rebate, I decided to file the problem to BBB and noticed to their customer department. Then I got my rebate approved in the next day.


----------



## photonius (Feb 7, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/canon-celebrates-the-production-of-70-million-eos-series-interchangeable-lens-cameras/\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/canon-celebrates-the-production-of-70-million-eos-series-interchangeable-lens-cameras/\">Tweet</a></div>
> <p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 5, 2014</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced its parent company, Canon Inc., has reached a new camera-manufacturing milestone as combined production of the company’s film and digital EOS-series interchangeable-lens cameras surpassed the 70-million mark on February 5th.</p>
> <p>Production of Canon EOS SLR cameras began in 1987 with the EOS 650 35mm SLR Camera, at Canon Inc.’s Fukushima Plant (now Fukushima Canon Inc.), and later moving to such production bases as Oita Canon Inc. and Canon Inc., Taiwan. Following the introduction of digital SLR cameras in the early 2000s, production of the EOS-series cameras rapidly increased, surpassing the 60-million-unit mark in October 2012 and now, approximately one year and four months later, reaching the 70-million-unit threshold.</p>
> <p>EOS, which stands for “Electro Optical System,” also carries the name of the Greek goddess of the dawn. Introduced in March 1987 as a new generation of AF SLR cameras, EOS cameras were the world’s first to incorporate an electronic mount system enabling complete electronic control not only between the lens and body, but throughout the entire camera system.</p>
> ...



70 million bodies, 100 million lenses... 30 million extra lenses ... so perhaps 25 million bodies with 1 extra lens (not counting the "kit"), i.e 2 lenses total... 2 million bodies with 2 extra lenses (2x2 = 4 million lenses), 250'000 bodies with 3 extra lenses (750'000 lenses), 50'000 bodies with 4 extra lenses ( 200'000), ... 8'000 bodies with 5 extra lenses (40'000) ... 1500 bodies with 6 extra lenses (9000), another 1000 extra lenses left. 

so roughly 40 million bodies never saw even a second lens... 

I know it's simplified, bodies are replaced more often than lenses, but the those who have multiple lenses, have multiple bodies. Overall tough, many dslrs will only see a single lens.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Photonius.
Funny, that was one of the first things that sprung in to my mind. Looking at some of the signatures on here, there are people with more than 6 extra lenses, as a representative sample to extrapolate into the numbers of owners I reckoned the number that never see a second Canon lens would be higher, however there are folks like me who own a couple of third party lenses, so lots of bodies will see lenses other than the kit lens.
I would love to know the true numbers for this, enquiring minds need to know! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 8, 2014)

photonius said:


> so roughly 40 million bodies never saw even a second lens...



I'd guesstimate it a smidge higher, but whatever, because that's still a lot of "SLR" cameras that could just as well have been "bridge" cameras. It also makes one think, seeing as these purchasers never bought a second lens, whether they truly needed an SLR camera, and whether an SLR'ish camera (as in mirrorless) would/will not fit the bill just as nicely?


----------



## photonius (Feb 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Photonius.
> Funny, that was one of the first things that sprung in to my mind. Looking at some of the signatures on here, there are people with more than 6 extra lenses, as a representative sample to extrapolate into the numbers of owners I reckoned the number that never see a second Canon lens would be higher, however there are folks like me who own a couple of third party lenses, so lots of bodies will see lenses other than the kit lens.
> I would love to know the true numbers for this, enquiring minds need to know!
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Canon ... how about putting out some really good discounts to celebrate this milestone? but instant discounts please, without the mail-in-rebates!



+1 I totally agree with you


----------



## slclick (Feb 8, 2014)

what is this thing called an 'extra' lens?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 9, 2014)

slclick said:


> what is this thing called an 'extra' lens?


I have no idea ... never heard of such a concept  ;D


----------

